# Hitching Peru



## Kjetillund (Jul 30, 2022)

Gonna be in Peru hitching for a week. Wanted to know if anyone with experience here has any tips? Never been to South America, I heard the key is to wait by speed bumps and such. Also, has anyone hopped the train between Cusco and Puno recently? Thanks!


----------



## inlandnorthwestgirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Niiice. I want to go to an ayacasha retreat in Peru, or a Peruvian Torch trip/retreat. Lemme know if yo go back


----------



## Nowhere (Jan 5, 2023)

Kjetillund said:


> Gonna be in Peru hitching for a week. Wanted to know if anyone with experience here has any tips? Never been to South America, I heard the key is to wait by speed bumps and such. Also, has anyone hopped the train between Cusco and Puno recently? Thanks!


Foremost, you are a foreigner, majority there will believe you are financially better off; which is a totally different dynamic than hitching in the states. But being a novelty is an advantage because people will be slowing down for their own curiosity: take advantage of that and put yourself where no other foreigners are and people will respect you and help you I believe. 

As far as trains go: not sure about cargo trains but I did walk from ollantaytambo to Aguas Calientes following the train tracks. There was a mid point where the passenger train would stop and load supplies. I was enjoying my saunter so I was good, but I could of easily have jumped on and been another foreigner, and would of had a good chance of not being questioned for a ticket. Again that scenario meant being in the middle of nowhere. So just send it! and have a way to filter water or bring a lot cuz there ain’t no 7/11
trains seemed to move much slower in general so maybe find a curve and don’t jump on where there is a ballast… like you know, all the things you should KNOW before hopping 

Oh the Argentinos are the nomads of South America-they are usually the ones pulling circus acts at stop lights


----------

